# Free Nodak Outdoors T-Shirt Giveaway - Name That Photo!



## nodakoutdoors.com

It's been awhile since there was a giveaway here at Nodak Outdoors, so let's have some fun!

I had to dig through the archives to retrieve this lovely photo posted by bigblackfoot a couple years ago. We had fun with it then, and I'm sure there won't be a shortage now.... 

The winner gets his/her choice of any Nodak Outdoors T-Shirt or Hat, in any size. This is available in the Nodak Outdoors Gear section of the site.

So to win, all you have to do is name the subtitle for this picture (please keep it clean). I'll let my wife pick her favorite responses and the NASDAQ will decide the winner.

So with that being said....here ya go!


----------



## ND_RC

Damn, scared the piss out a me when it ran across in front of the truck. Good thing I had the gun with for the photo. (Did I run it over or shoot it)


----------



## Bauer

Maybe if I hold this rabbit just right, nobody will notice my hairy legs or that I pee'd my pants


----------



## Triple B

Mossy Oak Camo, not just for sophisticated ********!


----------



## Triple B

Knew I shunta bought 40's for this road trip.


----------



## mallardhunter

Sleep walking does some bad things....


----------



## 94silverado

Yeah i was going to the bathroom over there when this beauty ran by me, grabbed betty lou (my trusty shotgun :wink: ) and got em in one shot! ahhh just another morning in North Dakota. Wadda mean i need to change my boxers WHOA! and you took a picture!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I tracked this beast for miles through some rough terrain. Swamps, cacti, you name it, I went through it. Shot after shot he just kept going. Somewhere along the line, I lost my pants. Don't ask.


----------



## hittemup

Everyone, meet Owen, Cook for the Brokeback Mountain Cattle drive.


----------



## woodpecker

kill the wabbit, kill the wabbit


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Ha! Scared him to death! :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude

"...and you said I couldn't get laid with these boxers on if I had a gun in one hand and a rabbit in the other! Haa!


----------



## WARDEN247

This is my gun, and this is for fun!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

All together now in harmony: "bada bing bing bing bing bing bing bing"


----------



## MSG Rude

hittemup said:


> Everyone, meet Owen, Cook for the Brokeback Mountain Cattle drive.


 :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Now I don't care who you are...thats funny!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

"Ok buddy, I agreed to 'pose' for your stupid picture, but the stentch of your little 'accident' is getting nausiating and to top it off, all my blood is running to my head. Could you please put me down now? Oh, if only your PETA boys could see this, you'd be banned for life."


----------



## buckseye

wow...it looked like a mountain lion to me


----------



## Burly1

Hell, I'm not even gonna try. Hittemup wins!
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Well boss, it's my first day on the job, I didn't wanna be late and someone said you like to hunt.


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Look Ma!!
My foost Wascally Undah Watah Wabbit!!!


----------



## sierra03

The Texas Times
Aug. 1977

Record taken from Highway

"I was driving around with my sister when all the sudden: ERRRK I slam on the brakes and her head hits the steering wheel. I jump out and bagged this trophy. Only needed two shells. Not too often you get a chance at one of these in texas!" Says young Bush with all excitement. He is planning on taking this treasure home and mounting it.


----------



## fargodawg

"I decoyed him into the jiffy, thought I had more time........waist up right?..OK.. take it"


----------



## SlipperySam

I said I did NOT wanna see you pull a rabbit outta there...........


----------



## nickle ditch

Now you know where they got the pee in PJ.


----------



## jp

I could have sworn you said you wanted to "Go out bear hunting with a hair trigger?...........


----------



## DeltaBoy

Burly1 said:


> Hell, I'm not even gonna try. Hittemup wins!
> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


I am still rollin... :lol:


----------



## hardwaterdriller

"Now you listen, Ed. Damn it, we can get out of this thing, without any questions asked. We get connected up with that body, and the law, this thing's gonna be hangin' over us the rest of our lives. We've gotta bury that guy." (Deliverance, 1972)


----------



## hardwaterdriller

Give back to the community, take a Special kid hunting.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards

"One more of these babies, and I'll finally have me a pair of decent pants!"


----------



## hittemup

Richard Gere has always been an inspiration for Tony, now he can finally prove it.


----------



## Travery

Is there a window open.... I feel a breeze.


----------



## PJ

nickle ditch said:


> Now you know where they got the pee in PJ.


I wonder were the "J" comes from?


----------



## yellar

Billy Bob was quite nervous when he handed his soon to be father-in-law his offering for his daughters hand in a shotgun wedding.


----------



## roostman

This guy This guy thought he had two hares until one ******! needle dick,needle dick.


----------



## Shu

How not to impress the police during a road side sobriety test


----------



## aupeters

A sauve ******* was busy making love to a young bunny. She was nervous and asked him if he had protection. He assured the beautful bunny that he did, Mr. Rabbit came home early from work last night to find his wife and a ******* with his pants off in his den. The ******* quickly grabbed his protection and shot Mr. Rabbit 3 times, and then looked towards Mrs. Rabbit and said "where were we" :beer:


----------



## Todd Reber

roostman said:


> This guy This guy thought he had two hares until one ******! needle dick,needle dick.


----------



## sleeplessnights3

This is your brain..........this your brain on hunting..................any questions??????????????????????


----------



## Chuck Smith

"If I wore a camo hat and top, hold up this dead rabbit, put a shot gun in one hand and hang a call around my neck you think anyone would notice i peed my pants?"

Thanks for the give away chris.


----------



## curty

Hey, It was the closest thing to Charmin I could find in the forest---- Unfortunatly I was a little late :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude

"The Bear was right...S$%T doesn't stick to Rabbit fur."


----------



## fishhook

Introducing our newest Calvin Kline underwear model.....P Diddied in his Pants.


----------



## Norm70

And here we see Olie After a successful test of the new Norweigen patterned camo shorts....


----------



## Scott Schuchard

The things you see when you have both guns in your hand.


----------



## johnsona

His girlfriend didn't like his ******* rendition of that scene from "Risky Business." However, he laughed so hard he wet himself.


----------



## adam

urine- the original, natural scent blocker


----------



## Ranger_Compact

hardwaterdriller
SnakeyJake1
SFC Rude
johnsona
adam
shu

You guys all had me :rollin:


----------



## PJ

Another One:
"Has anyone seen my Guns 'N Roses tape?" 
8)


----------



## Murdock1960

Ranger_Compact-Will you marry Me! :wink: :wink:


----------



## R y a n

Look Ma! My first rabbit! I'm was so scared and happy at the same time I pee'd myself!!!!! Think we can cook it up for supper?


----------



## DRYLOK

Officer Mitchel, I thought you said you didn't want to come back out here again tonight.......

:bartime:


----------



## fireball

Al Franken's first piece of tale, cottontail that is. :sniper:


----------



## 2Nd time

" Iam confused, why is it ok when youre swimming but not when youre hunting"


----------



## Alamosa

*Fruit of the Loom.* 
Maybe this will get you to notice our ads. 
*On Sale Now!*


----------



## win4win

Keeps going and going and going my ***! :beer:


----------



## duckbuster808

And people actually call me a hunter...HA! I'm a whole different breed!


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Murdock1960 said:


> Ranger_Compact-Will you marry Me! :wink: :wink:


That would depend...

Were you born in 1960? Or did you graduate in 1960? (46 opposed to 64)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Just kidding...


----------



## g/o

Murdock 1960, Unless you are in auto body buisness don't bother. Thats what she's looking for after last weekend


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Shotgun weddin'...NoDak style!!

Sorry FurLyn, didn't quite make it to the patch....


----------



## Burly1

Stolen from one of my favorite movies;
"The food is brown and it's hot and there's plenty of it."
Owen......God that's funny...........
Burl


----------



## Young'in

Yeah its brown and white and leans to the left, just like the rabbit.


----------



## Madison

Dont try choking a rabbit with your legs.


----------



## jls

what do you get when you cross ted nugent and ozzy ossbourne JLS


----------



## Murdock1960

Hey Ranger! you sound like a tailgater.Yes.Iam a little bit older than you but what the he88.My reply was for the picture :wink: but if you want to get to know me  send me a e-mail at [email protected]-Later


----------



## Cleankill47

::Steve Erwin accent::-

Crikey, mate, ain't she gorgeous? Golly, she's gotta be about five pounds; had to go through thirteen miles of North Dakota high country to get this one...


----------



## Longshot

Who said you can only fish with a wet worm!


----------



## Longshot

Tried to get the decoy out but couldn't get it past my shorts!


----------



## Longshot

Did you see the size of that CHICKEN?


----------



## Longshot

Opps, blew a little too hard on my call!


----------



## goose killer

Shot this about 12o last night, scared the piss right out of me.


----------



## 870 XPRS

As PJ reminisced about his summer at fat camp. He couldn't help but to feel bad about the rabbit, but that wet dream involving Ben Stiller will be remembered forever.


----------



## jp

I lost my pants to the tortise during the last race. Dang if that hare will beat me too!


----------



## Savanah Jo

...And my wife told me hunting couldn't be sexy!!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard

Bush and his long lost son finaly take that huntin trip


----------



## acrumpler

Savanah Jo said:


> ...And my wife told me hunting couldn't be sexy!!!


Have you ever heard of a Cannon Breech 12 gauge shotgun? If so, do you know the value?


----------



## acrumpler

Has anyone heard of a Cannon Breech Shotgun made by Simmons Hardware? The gun is old. Just wanting to know the value of this gun. If anyone knows I'd appreciate the information.

TC


----------



## WingedShooter7

"I always dreamed about killing Peter Rabbit but when i saw him in the woods i ****** my pants and dropped my drawers!"


----------



## luveyes

******* Magician-

Pulling a rabbit out of a hat was just too easy after all of these years. I made the stupid mistake of pulling it out of my pants and look at what happened, I had to kill it!


----------



## MossyMO

Murdock, are you stepping out on your hand that feeds you? !!!


----------



## nutt

now thats what i call multi-talented


----------



## Murdock1960

Hey Ranger are you really a blonde?Once again i was wasent proposing to you.The guy holding the rabbit is.Iam just trying to win a tee shirt and i never said i wanted to hang with you,had a few beers in me and i was just foolin around-Got to go- my Polairs Trail Indy is running


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Looks like "g/o" didn't know where you were coming from either! So you put that line to the picture up using _my_ name why? I guess that's the part that confuses me the most, I assumed the winks were supposed to imply a joke, but I was wrong. So are you saying those are the kind of men I would attract? I don't think so. I don't go for the "shoot and pee" kind of guys. Although that guy in the picture reminds me of a triple crown wrestler I partied with a few years ago.


----------



## MossyMO

Did yo say a wrestler? Hhhmmm.. Please don't go there...


----------



## Ranger_Compact

Top Reasons to Date a Wrestler:

Always wears his headgear.
Will eat anything.
Knows when to push and pull..
Endurance, endurance, endurance.
Goes hard from start to finish.
Can work a two-on-one.
Knows how to use his hips.
Can score from any position.
Never stalls on the bottom.
They come in all sizes, shapes, and lengths.
Know what riding time is.
Penetration is an important part of their sport.
Can go a full three periods.
They don't care how you look.
Knows how to make you scream for mercy.
And lastly, they never dribble.

I found the paragraph at the bottom online written by an Iowa wrestler, I've probably met the guy before at Nationals, but he didn't leave his name. He describes the life of a wrestler in season (which is non-stop/all year round) and he speaks of Cael Sanderson, who I've met before. Actually, I have a poster of Cael in my basement, that I ripped out of Sports Illustrated Swim Suit Issue for Women. I've met all of the Sandersons, and I'll tell you that is one awesome family, lots of love. Here, I'll even share a picture of the wonderful Sanderson's with you: Cody, Cole, Cael, and Cyler. I hope to have four sons just like them someday. This picture is pretty old, Cyler (the young red head) is in high school now.










Or would this picture of Cael better suit your intrests:










I dont care what you pansy's say, wrestling is by far one of the toughest sports besides football, try losing 10 pounds in a week and then come time to wrestle be dead *** tired and still get on the mat to wrestle, in other sports when contact is made they blow the whistle, in wrestling when contact is made we're just getting started, I live in Iowa and we got one of the best god damn wrestling teams in the whole fricn country, we got Cael Sanderson coming down here once every month to see how we're doing, I know Cael so good hes like my brother, you think basketball's hard ****, ha screw that, I get up every morning run five miles dont eat breakfast get to school go to my classes, dont eat lucnh and after school I run the ****ta outa me just to make weight. I'm a senior and since I was in 6th grade I've made it every state this year. so all of you that think wrestlings an easy sport, I'd like to go see you do it!


----------



## Madison

Ranger_Compact said:


> I dont care what you pansy's say, wrestling is by far one of the toughest sports besides football,
> 
> I live in Iowa and we got one of the best god damn wrestling teams in the whole fricn country,


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

one Word. Brock! Go gophers.


----------



## Travery

Ranger_Compact said:


> I don't go for the "shoot and pee" kind of guys.


That there is funny :rollin:


----------



## sotaman

Iowa wrestling is OVER rated.. Every since Danny boy left...


----------



## redfishman

"A Man's gotta do what a Man's gotta do"


----------



## johnsona

Wow. One word - Derailed.

Thanks for the speech on wrestlers and "your type" and everything, but we should try to stay on subject.


----------



## gooseboy

Wow ranger nice explenation. :lol:

SOME wrestlers are anerexic (spelled wrong) guys that like to wear spandex and rub up on other guys.


----------



## Bauer

what does this have to do with the photo caption, get over it or take it somewhere else.


----------



## nutt

this is a hunting forum....what the he11 does wrestlers have to do with it.....go to a wresting forum


----------



## goose0613

Back to the subject...

"If you've ever tried to finish peeing too early because the rabbit was getting out of shotgun range.... ... ... .... you might be a *******!"


----------



## nutt

my little "carrot" decoy actually worked....a little too well :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS

"this shotgun is a great prop, but did you guys see this rabbit choke,,,,,literally choke....hahaha....and then i found this dead thing that i'm holding up"


----------



## Springer

Opps I forgot my pants again, while out hunting dinner. Now wonder I'm single.


----------



## GooseEnemy1

No time for pants or restroom breaks, just pure wabbit hunitn'.


----------



## gooseboy

Heee! I gots me a bunny. heh heh heh ha heh heh. I peed my pants! Heheh Iss a bunny.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr

Going to the zoo was a lot more fun than i thought! Can't wait to set up a deer stand! they had quite the population of white tails!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt

Hey Chris, I'm so excited about this contest, I pi&&ed my pants! How 'bout I give you this rabbit and you select the finalists? :lol:


----------



## MSG Rude

He ****** himself because he was holding it waiting for this contest to end.


----------



## stevepike

MINNESOTA SOBRIETY CHECKPOINT

Failed on all accounts
1. Possessed a weapon
2. wet himself upon intimidating figure of 5'2" 105lb female officer
3. Improperly choked the rabbit, not up to MN rabbit choker standards


----------



## stevepike

PJ has a whole different interpretation of having sex with a playboy bunny


----------



## stevepike

PJ's solution to the "not a hair on your *** comment at work..."


----------



## Fyredawg47

First in a series.....I got this son of a beach about 10:30...


----------



## Niles Short

Dick Cheneys guide


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Further proof that PJ's family tree has no branches.


----------



## oatsboy

the call on the field stands
no catch
out of bounds 
team NODAK charged with time out


----------



## Sasha and Abby

When nature calls, call back with an 870.


----------



## gundogguru

But officer it was self-defence! He scared me so bad I peed myself.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Contest Closed!

Finalists are located at:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... p?p=182436


----------

